# Anyone know about AEO ?



## laiza1227 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there, me and my family already have an immigrant application since 2008, still from the old policy . They said to speed up the processing of the application, one has to have an arranged employment or a job offer from an employer in Canada. Am now in London and applying online on the different job sites in Canada. How can i get an arranged employment opinion? Does anyone know where i can look for it and how much is the processing? 
How about if someone offers a job but its not related to your work experiences? Can my immigrant application be approved?

I hope someone will enlighten me on this matter. Thanks. Laiza


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

Laiza,
you will need to first find an employer on your own in Canada who is willing to give you an open & indeterminate offer of employment. Once you have that offer in hand, you will then need to apply for AEO to Service Canada. There's no processing fee associated with it. If the offer is in a field totally unrelated to your work experience then it may become more difficult to obtain the AEO. The end result will depend on the strength of the written submissions.


----------



## laiza1227 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ralph,
Hi. If am abroad like am here in London now, how can i find employers who can offer an AEO? Will i just apply on the jobs openings in different websites or do you have an idea of a website that offers like that.
Also, if the embassy says that my application will be processed after 48 months from jan 15, 2008, is it sure that it will processed on or after or can it be before Jan 15, 2012? Thanks.


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

jobbank.ca
workopolis.ca
jobmire.ca
monster.ca

craigslist and kijiji can also be taken into consideration.

these are some of the best options.

usually the applications are processed after the posted date (although once in a while a miracle can happen, but i wouldn't count on it).

regards,

Ralph Dzegniuk, Barrister & Solicitor (B.A., L.L.B.)
[Contact info removed by moderator - a link can be placed in your signature]



laiza1227 said:


> Ralph,
> Hi. If am abroad like am here in London now, how can i find employers who can offer an AEO? Will i just apply on the jobs openings in different websites or do you have an idea of a website that offers like that.
> Also, if the embassy says that my application will be processed after 48 months from jan 15, 2008, is it sure that it will processed on or after or can it be before Jan 15, 2012? Thanks.


----------



## laiza1227 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Ralph,
Thank you for giving me the websites . Also, it's fine if it will be after 48 months from the date of the file number. But i just hope not too long just like the previous years wherein processing were more than 6 to 8yrs. Do you have any idea if more or less our application will be processed within the same year after that 48months of waiting?


----------

